# Paph. Rosy Dawn



## P.K.Hansen (Nov 6, 2018)

An all time favorite of mine. Bought in flower on February 2, and now she's back - and there's a new sheath forming  a vigorous grower that has filled the pot with roots in no time.


----------



## Paphluvr (Nov 6, 2018)

Very nice. I'm not a big fan of complex hybrids but this could make me a believer.


----------



## John M (Nov 6, 2018)

Wonderful!


----------



## Ozpaph (Nov 6, 2018)

an oldie but a goodie.
Can you show the plant?


----------



## P.K.Hansen (Nov 7, 2018)

Ozpaph said:


> an oldie but a goodie.
> Can you show the plant?



Sure. 
The roots on this plant are amazing.


----------



## fibre (Nov 7, 2018)

nice


----------



## Justin (Nov 8, 2018)

Lovely.


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 9, 2018)

Quite impressive !!!! Jean


----------



## blondie (Nov 11, 2018)

Always like seeing this hybrid in bloom. Yet to get mine to bloom. Wow the roots on your plant are amazing.


----------



## P.K.Hansen (Dec 9, 2018)

And now it has its final white color.


----------



## cpmaniac (Dec 9, 2018)

Very pretty. I grew Rosy Dawn back in the 60's...yes, I'm that old!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 10, 2018)

Very nice example of a classic.


----------



## GuRu (Dec 11, 2018)

Classic flower but the root system fascinates me not less.


----------



## Guldal (Dec 11, 2018)

Nice...and interesting with the colour change!

K.r. Jens


----------

